# New Betta Tank



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the last 2 weeks I have been putting together a multi betta tank The tank has 8 chambers equalling 4.5 liters each. It's pretty tidy for my first try at putting one together. I ordered the glass through work AUS$100 (still got to pay for it) and everything else at the local hardware store and LFS. i got 2 x Vitapet filter 200 (55 L / hr) one at each end with the filters pointing in with modified powerhead to add water to each chamber from above and 1x Aqua One 100w heater in the middle ( sorta tell from pick) I am now building a cupboard to house 3 of them. standing 2m tall will update further). Let me know what you guys think.

Rza1


P.s. Forgot to mention all the internal glass sit up off the bottom 10mm (except for the center divider) and i chose bigger rocks for water flow to the filters


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know anything about this but it looks pretty cool and setup properly, nice job


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

update on the tank 

the boy (kaleb) lol he wanted to sleep in there

2 of the boys beast boy (delta) Ethan (Crowntail) just seeing how they look in it they are back in the original tanks now


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks incredible!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

sick! is it still 4.5 gallons even though you filled it up halfway only?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Each compartment holds 1.2 gallons or 4.9 litres, the entire thing holds roughly 15gallons when full.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

thats pretty cool well i guess that means your getting more bettas!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've already got enough bettas to fill it and then some! I have 6 males here and 4 females and we have 3 more males coming from Aquabid so it will be full soon enough. He's planning on making one for himself within the next few weeks.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow beautiful so original


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

update on the stand










now i got to make the other tanks 


It helps i am a cabinetmaker / machinist so all the board was free and machines were at my finger tips... best thing is some of the stuff i cut i got paid for cause i did it during work


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

WHOA that looks even nicer


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

here is a new one i did this week its a free standing one which can be moved a little more room down the back for 4-way power boards etc etc and also makes it a hell of alot more stable 

enjoy


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW that is really nice, how do you feed them though?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

whoa...that thing is awesome. wanna make me one???


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

i live in australia and the door with thew cutout can be lifted  just like the other one. This one is for sale if you want to pay postage


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow that would be a lot


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Betta Tank*

WOW... Nice setup... Do you have plans and pictures of how the filter part works? Id love to see


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

All i got to say is WOW. Also do the bettas not try and fight or can they not see threw the glass to the other one. Because I know when I put a mirror in front of my betta is attacked the tank


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

they do try to attack each other but after about a week they try to go for the food more then anything else they sorta become tank mates with out the ripped fins. letting your betta flare at a mirror or another betta for about 15 mins a day is good for there finage it strengthens and widens the spread and also gets there hormones jumpin in prep for breeding. 



















as you can see here all the water is shared between each compartment the 2 filters suck from underneath and then pours it into each compartment from above each filter fills 4 compartments roughly water runs through the filters 30 - 40 mins per cycle 

still working on other designs keep you updated where i can


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

wow, that is really awesome, great job!


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Great design, I wanna build one lol. 

P.S. Anasafire my crowntail looks just like the one in your avy lol.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

old but i want a how to


----------



## SHizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

That is one sexy Betta tank should sell em ;D


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, you should really put up a small "How-To" guide on the DIY forum. Seriously, your tanks are absolutely amazing. I was reading through this thread and am now almost convinced that I want to attempt this for myself someday. I'll most likely use Lexan plastic, though, rather than glass. It's more costly but still cheaper than rebuilding a shattered tank.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome! postmustbetencharacters


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------

